# Mnemic gig pics and review



## Wretched (Oct 29, 2012)

Got to see Mnemic up close and personal at the Sandringham Hotel in Sydney on the 20th of October. They were headlining the Whiplash Festival and with no mosh barriers and only a pretty small crowd, it was a very intimate affair. Below are some pics from Mnemic's set and a few other Australian metal bands below.

CLICK HERE for the review and full image gallery: Live: Mnemic @ Whiplash Festival IV, Sandringham Hotel, Sydney &#8211; October 20, 2012 | Hosking Industries

*Mnemic*
















*Lynchmada*










*Dawn Heist*





*As Silence Breaks*





*Norse*


----------



## Rick (Oct 29, 2012)

I do love me some Mnemic.


----------



## 4000 (Nov 3, 2012)

mnemic is awesome. how was the new lineup live?


----------



## Wretched (Nov 5, 2012)

Tight, man. Very tight. Despite the crippling heat and humidity in that room. I lost a lot of fluid that night!


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Nov 9, 2012)

nice pics dude! it was a killer gig


----------

